# Selling Extra Frogs



## AmateurPlanteur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry if this has been answered before, but I haven't been able to find it searching the forums. How easy do y'all typically find it to get rid of extra frogs here and there?

I'm looking at getting a pair of tincs, but know there's a chance that if I buy a couple (or three) of unsexed frogs, I may draw the short straw and need to trade one off. What then? And what about when I do get a pair and they potentially start breeding? I'm not looking to make any money, but I also don't want to end up with any frogs that I'm not prepared to take care of.

Thanks!


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

AmateurPlanteur said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but I haven't been able to find it searching the forums. How easy do y'all typically find it to get rid of extra frogs here and there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven’t actually sold any, but there is an active marketplace here once you prove yourself (through the right number of authentic posts or whatever the criteria is). You can definitely always rehome them to a great home with another member, as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

When in doubt - read the User Agreement.

It's in there.

s


----------



## Mchub (Mar 19, 2018)

What others have mentioned here is true, but you have a couple of other options, too.

Some vendors will buy back frogs, or take them back, and some vendors will buy your tadpoles/froglets. I know Frogs 'n' Things will buy froglets from you if you have enough.

You could also throw them on Craigslist, or find a local enthusiast group. They exist in a lot of places.

There are a lot of forums to try to get rid of them on, like here and ******. Someone will eventually take em off your hands.


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

There is another thing you can do to keep from having extra frogs. It isn't talked about here too much, but when your keeping your frogs as pets, it's an option. Cull the eggs. Had to do it tonight and it wasn't easy. The pair are good buddies and I would't want to separate them.

With breeding frogs, the females need extra nutrition. If you aren't giving it to them, the tadpoles will have health problems.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

You could always find someone like me who has two extra adult male tincs


----------



## AmateurPlanteur (Mar 14, 2018)

This is all great advice. Thank you all. I knew about the marketplace, but wasn't sure how active it was or what my other options are. Glad to see that nobody seems to run into too many issues.


----------



## jc1of2 (May 22, 2010)

When I have about 8 ready to go I take them to my local pet store. I usually get store credit which is fine with me. I'm not in it to make money. I just by chance got a very prolific pair of Auratus the first time I decided to try dart frogs.


----------



## Mchub (Mar 19, 2018)

jc1of2 said:


> When I have about 8 ready to go I take them to my local pet store. I usually get store credit which is fine with me. I'm not in it to make money. I just by chance got a very prolific pair of Auratus the first time I decided to try dart frogs.


How much do they generally give you in store credit?


----------

